# Anyone heard about Dragon Models Cutaway Enterprise?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, A while back it was said that Dragon Models was working on a model of the Original T.V. Series U.S.S. Enterprise with Cutaway features. Is this model a myth or will it be made. If anyone has any information please share it. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Heard about it? Yes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember seeing the first news of it online, but I haven't heard anything since .


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

A Google search shows nothing.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have not heard of this. It would be surprising if Dragon did this kit since they are mainly known for overpriced armor and military kits (if it is the same Dragon models). If it is true, you can expect it to cost in excess of $150 or more.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I have not heard of this....If it is true,....


Here's the original post
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3667749&postcount=115
To be fair, a promotional pic doesn't mean it will actually become a product.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting. This is the first time I have heard about this line from Dragon. You can rest assured that if these kits do become reality, they will be very expensive. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never seen anything from them. I'm curious how they'd do this, and what "guts" they'll base it on if they do it? NOBODY agrees on the guts of this ship, do they?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

If this kit does ever see the light of day, it will be a few years down the road. They are just now getting around to produceing the kits that were announced SIX years ago. This is interesting information, but if you are holding your breath for it, you will be long dead and in the ground years before it surfaces. The average cost for their cutaway series is in the $300.00 range, and scale will be anybodys guess.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Three hundred seems about right for Dragon. Their kits are horribly overpriced. I'm not really looking forward to this kit since there are much better and reasonably priced Enterprises out there (the forthcoming Polar Lights 1/350 Enterprise for example)


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Finally some movement
http://www.startrek.com/article/first-look-upcoming-trek-toys-from-diamond-select


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Looks like it'll be based on the standard version Diamond put out a few years back, only fancied up with see-through hull parts and someone's idea of what the innards look like, to justify a $175 price tag.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Some pix from NY Toy Fair



































Larger versions @ figures.com
http://www.figures.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=3651


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I won't be jumping on this band wagon.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nobody likes a droopy nacelle.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Some pix from NY Toy Fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't be going to that website, my anti-virus has it flagged as dangerous.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ouch! For the cost, the quality is not that good.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I just don't see this selling well...


----------



## Tuvok (Feb 16, 2013)

i cant say im very interested in it myself given i already have the 350 TOS looks interesting to be sure , but i dont think i like the price


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've seen it for $130 which isn't bad but I agree it has some problems.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder if Kerr's work from the 1/350 was shunted over to Dragon...


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Some more pix from Toyark (via thetrekcollective.com)
http://news.toyark.com/2013/03/29/star-trek-cutaway-enterprise-ncc-1701-from-dst-84227


----------

